# Brixton Acupuncture and Shiatsu Space newsletter



## Thai-vedic (Oct 9, 2014)

View this newsletter in your browser http://eepurl.com/4TkHT
*
Welcome to the first ever BASS newsletter!*

What's BASS, you ask? In short BASS is a health and well being project which was set-up by a group of like-minded therapists with the purpose of serving the local community through the use of traditional Asian therapies. Located 1 minute's walking distance from Brixton tube station in Tunstall Studios, the space holds a regular community acupuncture clinic, a shiatsu teaching clinic, shiatsu treatments, Thai yoga and Ayurvedic massage, alongside various classes and workshops. The space is also home to Shiatsu College London. Read on for more details of the therapies available and for news of what's on at BASS in the next few weeks.
*
Therapies available at BASS

Acupuncture* is a branch of Traditional Chinese Medicine, which originated over 2500 years ago. For most of the time since then it has acted as the main form of medicine in China, and as such has been applied to a very wide range of illnesses and complaints, anything from physical aches and pains to more mental-emotional complaints like depression, stress, or insomnia.

*Acupuncture Practitioners *Charlie Verschoyle | Alex Scrimgeour | Sibylle Walter

*Ayurvedic Massage* is an ancient therapy from India combining massage with heated oils, with pressure to energy points and yogic stretches of the joints. A range of Ayurvedic massages are available including: back massage, full body massage, head/neck/arm massage, anti-ageing face massage, lower leg and foot massage and detox body scrub.
*
Ayurvedic Massage Therapist* Stephen Nock

*Craniosacral Therapy* is a gentle way of working with the body using light touch. People sometimes ask about the name Craniosacral Therapy and think it only refers to the head. In fact Craniosacral Therapy works with the whole person and changes may occur in body, mind and spirit during and after sessions.

*Craniosacral Therapists *Daniel Brierly | Ana Kolpy

*Healing* is the flow of beneficial energy between the healer and the recipient, dealing with disease at the deepest level. It encourages movement and change to stuck energetic patterns, bringing stillness, deep relaxation, clarity, perspective and release.

*Healer* Abigail Caller

*Reflexology * is a non-intrusive complimentary therapy which treats the body holistically and helps reduce the symptoms of lifestyle stresses. This is a popular therapy which has a very relaxing effect and can give you a sense of well-being, improve your mood, help to reduce tension and aid sleep.

*Reflexologist* Carla Pengilly

*Shiatsu *is a form of bodywork originating in Japan. It is both a form of physical therapy and a means of greater integration of body, mind and spirit - a truly holistic therapy. A session lasts one hour and is given with the person fully clothed on a futon on the floor. Shiatsu uses similar energy channels and points as in acupuncture, involving non- invasive and intuitive touch combined with stretching and mobilisation techniques.

*Shiatsu Practitioners* Svenja Schaper | Sibylle Walter

*Thai Yoga Massage* Often described as ‘yoga that’s done to you’ or 'yoga for lazy people', Thai yoga massage combines deep tissue massage and assisted yoga stretches leaving you feeling deeply relaxed. The massage is performed through loose clothing such as you would wear for yoga

*Thai Yoga Massage Therapist* Stephen Nock

*Click here to book a treatment at BASS* http://www.brixtonbass.co.uk/contact (or contact us on 07443 180 175 info@brixtonbass.co.uk
*
What's on at BASS

Chinese Tea and Qi Ceremony

Sunday 9th November 2-4pm*

Learn about and taste loose rare leaf teas. Learn qigong techniques to open and clear the senses, heightening our tastes and sensual appreciation.

Maximum 6 people. £15 per person. Booking required. To reserve a place contact Alex Scrimgeour 07921265432 alex@zhen-hua.co.uk

*Samurai-Shiatsu for children & families

4 week course, Fridays 4.30-5.30pm from 14th November*

Samurai-Shiatsu teaches children about mindful, respectful touch in a playful way, whilst improving their posture, concentration and body awareness.

Children and their families learn Shiatsu touch sequences as part of a story about two Japanese children Kooko and Hanako who go to Samurai School in old Japan.

Come and enjoy learning about Shiatsu touch, Japanese culture and playing games, which are fun and nurturing for everyone. For children aged 5 to 12 years and their families (one adult per family required).

Total cost:
£40 per 1 adult, 1 child
£48 per 1 adult, 2 siblings
£52 per 1 adult, 3 siblings.

For more information and to book your place contact:
Svenja Schaper
07842 563298 samurai@movingtouch.co.uk
or visit http://www.kookoandfriends.co.uk

*Introduction to Energy Work weekend

11th-12th October, 10am-5.30pm*

An exciting and fun exploration into the principles of Shiatsu. This weekend will focus on the principles of Yin and Yang through body alignment and connection with Hara. £95 Click here for details

*An introduction to the 6 Meridian Pairs

Starting 1st-2nd November , 12noon*

An introduction to Shiatsu themed around the 5 Elements of Chinese Medicine and their 6 meridian pairs. Spread over 6 weekends, this module will focus on the 5 Element Associations, the Vital Substances and the Zang Fu and how to use these to focus your Shiatsu practice. Details and prices


*Regular classes*

*Early riser yoga* Sivananda yoga, 715am-8.15am starting 16th October. Contact Charlotte for details and prices charlottebliss@ymail.com 0207 6274043.

*Free You Breath*. Breathing Circle with guided meditation. Last Tuesday of every month. 29 October, 26 November, 17 December - from 6.30pm to 9.30pm £30, concessions are available.To register email: info@freeyourbreath.co.uk or call 07799 672624

*Kundalini Yoga* Wednesday 7.30pm - 9pm, restarting 22nd October. £10 suggested donation £8 concession. To book a space please call Amir on 07722 089357 or email amir@amiracle.co
*
Movement Medicine* Body based movement meditation. Every 2nd Friday of the month: 10th October, 7th November, 12th December, 9th January 2015. Contact Almut to book 07905605560 almutibler@hotmail.com For more information visit: http://www.schoolofmovementmedicine.com

*Sound Healing* Gong bath sound meditation. Classes are fortnightly from Sunday 12th October. 7:30pm. £15 or £10 concession. To book call Alicia 07798 635 566 or visit http://www.earthsongsoundhealing.com for more information. Please bring a blanket.

*The Feldenkrais Method*: Awareness through Movement. Wednesdays 6.15pm-7.15pm. £8 per class (£40 if you book six sessions). To book a space please call Jessica Beck on 07855 953749 or email jessicabeckis@gmail.com
*
Workshops

Self & Other: Exploring Connection*. Somatic bodywork workshop. 8th November, 10am-6pm. Individual, paired and group exercises in reflective awareness of mind and body (mindfulness), movement, verbal dialogue, energy contact and touch, £60. Visit http://www.bodymind-integration.co.uk/w ... connection for more information.
*
Sivananda Yoga Workshop* with Charlotte Bliss. 9th November. Contact Charlotte for details and prices charlottebliss@ymail.com 0207 6274043


----------



## Chiara P. (Oct 15, 2014)

I had an excellent Ayurvedic massage with Stephen at Brixton Acupuncture & Shiatsu Space. So much so that I went back the following week to also try his Thai massage. He is clearly a very skilled practitioner. The atmosphere is relaxing and he is very good at delivering the right amount of pressure and manipulation to help relieve physical and mental tension. I would highly recommend this.


----------

